
When Accounts Are “Hacked” Due to Poor Passwords, Victims Must Share the Blame - andimm
https://www.troyhunt.com/when-accounts-are-hacked-victims-must-share-the-blame/
======
imartin2k
It’s truly frustrating that this lengthy article defending the principle of
individual responsibilty even had to be written. The fact that some people
want to treat adults the same way as society treats children (=mostly freed
from responsibility for their actions and potential high risk behaviour) just
doesn’t represent a healthy, sustainable development.

